# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kënga Magjike 2007

## erindi_al

Netet finale te kenges magjike do te jene 16,17 dhe 18 nentor 2007.

Ne kete festival do paraqitet per here te pare kengetarja simpatike:

----------


## Bl3ri

*EMRAT E PJESËMARRËSVE NË KËNGA MAGJIKE*

Alb Magji
Ani Cuedari
Anjeza Qosa
Anjeza Shahini
Aurela Gaçe
B 2N & Gilan G
Besa
Berkan
Blerina Osaj
Blerina MAtraku
Burn
Ciljeta
Dorina Maceku
Edita Sopjani
Elvana Gjata
Eni Bogdo
Eneda Tarifa
Erga Halilaj
Ervin Hysi
Errësira e jetës
Edi Reçi
Flaka Krelani
Flori dhe Soni Malaj
Gili
Grupi 0290
Hana Cakuli
Hermes
Ingrit Gjoni
Jehona Sopi
Jetmir Hyseni
Joana
Jorida Zaimaj
Julka
Kastro Zizo
Lena
Leonora jakupi
Lori
Luar
Marsida Saraçi dhe
Arbër Arapi
Mateus Frroko
Noizy
NRG Band
Pirro Çako
Qelbanix
Rezarta Shkurta
Rosela Gjylbegu
Samanta Karavella
Seldi
Shamsa & Big Basta
Valbona Ostreni
Valon Shehu
Vedat Ademi
Vitmar Basha
Xhuliana Toci

----------


## kengaime

Flori dhe Soni Malaj do te kendojne bashke kesaj rradhe?

jam shume kurioz per kengen qe do kendojne

tung

----------


## erindi_al

> Flori dhe Soni Malaj do te kendojne bashke kesaj rradhe?
> 
> jam shume kurioz per kengen qe do kendojne
> 
> tung


Edhe une jam shume kurioz per kete duet dhe jam shume i gezuar qe shume kengetare te njohur marrin pjese ne kete festival por une nuk i kuptoj si mund te jete ky festival kaq i madh kur çdo gje eshte fallse!

----------


## mendi9

festivalin do ta fitoj aurela gace dhe pse dihet para kohe po prap se prap e meriton ajoooooooo

----------


## erindi_al

> festivalin do ta fitoj aurela gace dhe pse dihet para kohe po prap se prap e meriton ajoooooooo


Nuk eshte e vetmje ajo qe e meriton. Ti degjojme njehere kenget..
Mos te harrojme se aty do merr pjese edhe Anjeza Shahini Arberije Hadergjonaj, Soni&Flori, Rosela Gjylbegu...

----------


## *Babygirl*

Cili kanal televiziv do e transmetoj kete vit "Kengen Magjike"?

----------


## erindi_al

> Cili kanal televiziv do e transmetoj kete vit "Kengen Magjike"?


Kenga Magjike eshte produksion i TV-Klanit. Mendoj se edhe RT21 i Kosoves;

----------


## mendi9

> Nuk eshte e vetmje ajo qe e meriton. Ti degjojme njehere kenget..
> Mos te harrojme se aty do merr pjese edhe Anjeza Shahini Arberije Hadergjonaj, Soni&Flori, Rosela Gjylbegu...


pa dyshim qe per mua do fitonte alberije hadergjonaj po kjo praktik ndiqet tek ne te rikthyerit gjdo her kan perparsi,dhe formula e k.magjike eshte e thjesht ai qe eshte i fundit ne konkurim fiton gjdo her,kshtu ishte me genten,armendin dhe tani aurelen,hidhi nje sy dy festivaleve te fundit

----------


## erindi_al

*JEHONA SOPI*
E tradhëtuar nga shoqja e ngushtë, që do të martohet me të dashurin e saj. Ky nuk është fati i Jehona Sopit, por teksti i këngës, me të cilin ajo është pjesëmarrëse në festivalin “Kënga magjike”. Një këngë tepër e spikatur dhe e performuar me shumë profesionalizëm nga bukuroshja kosovare. Këngëtarja e cila tashmë është afirmuar në ekranin muzikor shqiptar vjen për të parën edhe në një eveniment shumë prestigjoz, siç është festivali “Kënga magjike”, duke qenë në këtë mënyrë edhe më pranë publikut shqiptar. E njohur gjithmonë për pamjen e saj tepër të veçantë dhe mënyrën origjinale të prezantimit në skenë edhe këtë radhë Jehona nuk ka dalë jashtë stilit të saj. Flokët bjondë, këtë radhë të krehur dhe jo kaçurrelë, (siç e kemi parë tek klipi i këngës “Përvjetori”) i jepnin një pamje krejt ndryshe, që në momentin e parë nuk të bënte të besoje, se vajza që kishe përpara ishte vërtet Jehona. 

Studente në degën e psikologjisë në Universitetin “Dardania” në Prishtinë, këngëtarja kosovare e ka parë festivalin “Kënga magjike”, jo vetëm si një event prestigjoz dhe skenë profesionistësh, por edhe si një aktivitet në të cilin ajo do të ketë mundësinë të jetë më parë publikut shqiptar, që duhet thënë se e pëlqen dhe e vlerëson po aq sa edhe publiku kosovar. Është kjo arsyeja, që e bëri Jehonën të vendoste për të marrë pjesë në festival.


*AURELA GACE*

Me një pamje tepër të veçantë dhe ndryshe nga hera e fundit, që ajo ka qenë në Shqipëri duket se në karakterin e Aurelës nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë. Është po ajo vajza çapkëne dhe alegro,
që ndonëse e kupton fare mirë vëmendjen e kolegëve dhe të mediave mbi rikthimin e saj, impresionohet realisht vetëm nga pritja e publikut shqiptar dhe nga emocionet e daljes në skenë. Emri i saj mes këngëtarëve profesionistë në festivalin “Kënga Magjike 2007” i bëri të gjithë të mendojnë se do të përballen me një konkurrente të fortë, me një zë të spikatur, që nuk mund të hyjë në festival, pa pretenduar të marrë një çmim. 

Por duket se synimi i Aurelës është larg këtij mendimi. “Unë nuk e kam ndjerë mungesën e çmimeve - shprehet ajo. Jam vlerësuar nga publiku dhe nga juritë dhe nuk kam mangësi në këtë drejtim. Arsyeja e vërtetë, që më bëri të jem në këtë festival përveç prestigjit dhe emrit të tij ishte dëshira për të ndjerë edhe një herë emocionet dhe momentet e përgatitjeve për të dalë në skenë. Për të shijuar edhenjë herë duartrokitjet dhe kënaqësinë që të fal skena. Sa për çmimin ai është pjesë e garës, por nuk duhet të kthehet në qëllim në vetvete”, tregon duke qeshur. Edhe pse eventet muzikore nuk i kanë munguar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Aurela Gaçe duket më shumë se e sinqertë kur tregon se këngëtarët shqiptarë atje duhet të këndojnë vetëm për shqiptarët dhe nuk mund të pushtojnë dot skena të mëdha ashtu si mund të pretendojnë. 


*GILI*

Sërish e shoqëruar nga bashkëpunëtori dhe bashkëshorti i saj Iliri, në këtë rikthim në skenën shqiptare. Prej vitesh dukej se Gili kishte hequr dorë nga festivalet në Shqipëri dhe ja ku e shohim tek “Kënga magjike”. Me një pamje që vërtet të befason, ajo gjithmonë e më tepër krijon imazhin e femrës, për të cilën vitet duket se nuk ecin.

Ç’mund të na thuash për këngën me të cilën po prezantohesh në “Kënga magjike”?

Gjithmonë përpiqem të sjell diçka të veçantë gjatë pjesëmarrjeve të mia në festivale dhe besoj se edhe këtëradhë ia kam arritur qëllimit. Si gjithmonë me ndihmën e Ilirit, që është autor i këngës dhe i vargjeve.


*LEONORA JAKUPI* 

Si gjithmonë e bukur dhe me një vështrim të ëmbël, edhe këtë radhë prania e Leonora Jakupit nuk mund të ketë kaluar pa tërhequr vëmendje. Ndërsa është prezantuar në skenën e xhirimeve
“Duke pritur kënga magjike”, në ambientet kompleksit “Tropikal” pasi ka përfunduar këngën e saj, ajo është përshëndetur me disa
nga koleget shqiptare, përpara se të nisej drejt kryeqytetit,
e me pas për t'u rikthyer në Prishtinë. Pranon se i ka munguar
skenës shqiptare për një kohë të gjatë, ndonëse ka qenë pjesë e ekraneve muzikore me këngë dhe klipe të reja.

Me çfarë je duke u marrë momentalisht?

Për momentin kam realizuar këtë këngë, me të cilën do të marr pjesë në festivalin “Kënga magjike”. Njëkohësisht edhe për një këngë të re, të cilës do t’i bëj edhe një videoklip. Vazhdojnë edhe angazhimet e mia në koncerte apo mbrëmje rinore.

Kush janë bashkëpunëtorët e tu në këtë event?
Eshtë Darko Dimitrov dhe Asim Bonjaku.

Cila është arsyeja, që këtë vit vendose të jesh te festivali “Kënga magjike”?
E dua shumë publikun shqiptar dhe e ndiej se i kisha munguar prej një kohe të gjatë, ndaj nëse edhe këtë herë do të mungoja nuk do të ishte mirë. Ky është një festival që sjell gjithmonë të reja dhe gjëra sensacionale.

Mendon që mund të jesh fituese?
Kam parë emra këngëtarësh shumë të njohur të skenës shqiptare. Këngët që kam dëgjuar më pëlqyen shumë dhe them që do të jetë një garë dinjitoze dhe e fortë, ndaj nuk mund të flasim për çmim, është ende herët(qesh).


Marr nga Panorama plus

----------


## Sa Kot

30 sekonda te c'do kenge jane vene ne websajtin e Kenga Magjike:

http://www.kengamagjike.com/2007/index.htm

Votimi eshte i hapurrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  :syte zemra:

----------


## erindi_al

Go Alberie !

----------


## njemik

Ore un se kuptoj..
kaq idiot jane keta konkurentet qe dihet fituesi dhe prap vazhdojne te konkurojne..
Vjed dihesh qe do ta merrte Armendi prap konkurun

kete vit pa dal kenga fare thon do ta marre Aurela.. po pse konkurojn keta idiot kur gares i dihet fundi
ka ndonje qe mund te ma shpjjegoj kete
Pyete njeher Arditin Erind cmendim ka..

----------


## _Matrix_

Mesa kam ndjekur asnje keng nuk esht e bukur pasi tek te gjitha kenget mbizoteron komercialiteti dhe nuk ka ndonje keng te vecant qe ke qejf ta degjosh

SHembull konkret esht bashkepunimi i SONI DHE FLORI MUMAJESI sme pelqeu ky bashkepunim nuk kishte as melodi as ritem edhe balad nuk mund te quhej pasii nuk ishte ndonje tekst interesant

----------


## Sa Kot

> Ore un se kuptoj..
> kaq idiot jane keta konkurentet qe dihet fituesi dhe prap vazhdojne te konkurojne..
> Vjed dihesh qe do ta merrte Armendi prap konkurun
> 
> kete vit pa dal kenga fare thon do ta marre Aurela.. po pse konkurojn keta idiot kur gares i dihet fundi
> ka ndonje qe mund te ma shpjjegoj kete
> Pyete njeher Arditin Erind cmendim ka..


Mendoj se Kenga Magjike eshte kthyer ne nje koncert promocional te artistave te ndryshem, si ata qe sapo kane dale...si dhe ato qe duan ta ri-freskojne imazhin e tyre tek njerezit.

Per shembull, Anjeza Shahini qe ka disa kohe qe s'del ne skene, e merr kete mundsi per te dale ne skene ne nje koncert kryesor, po ashtu edhe Aurela qe po pergatit nje album te ri...Kenga Magjike eshte nje skene e pershtatshme per te ri-sjelle veten ne skene.

Sigurisht qe kenget jane shumica komerciale, po edhe si Festivali ne RTSH s'do jene se behet bloze pastaj. Biles, Kenga Magjike ne fillim ka qene pothuajse identik si Fest RTSH dhe filloi ta humbiste gjithe interesin, vetem keto vitet e fundit me kenget komerciale ka filluar te beje me shume buje. Komercialiteti eshte celesi i mbijeteses se ketij spektakli. Ndryshe do perfundonte si Festivali ne RTSH perpara Eurovisionit qe gjysma e salles nuk mbushej dot, u desh qe te shtohej cmimi i Eurovisionit qe te rikthente interesin deri diku.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Mesa kam ndjekur asnje keng nuk esht e bukur pasi tek te gjitha kenget mbizoteron komercialiteti dhe nuk ka ndonje keng te vecant qe ke qejf ta degjosh
> 
> SHembull konkret esht bashkepunimi i SONI DHE FLORI MUMAJESI sme pelqeu ky bashkepunim nuk kishte as melodi as ritem edhe balad nuk mund te quhej pasii nuk ishte ndonje tekst interesant


Te gjithe e dime qe e vetmja arsye pse Flori pelqehet jane pamjet e tij...po ky eshte si tip sekreti qe s'mund te thuhet me ze te larte se te hidhen adoleshentet ne fyt dhe te bejne namin t'ja u shash yllin e tyre te zemres.  :syte zemra:  :xx:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Amor

Prita me shume nga kenga e Sonit dhe Florit.Flori te tjereve u ben kenge me te mira e per vete dhe te dashuren s'ishte munduar fare.

----------


## melisss

BESA - PA YLLIN TEND

 MUZIKA - DANNY
 TEKSTI -  OLTI CURRI



Të premtoj,   
mori fund.
Buzë e akullt, hesht pa fjalë.
Sa rëndon, shpresë e vrarë,
Shenjë e puthjes, bëhet plagë.

Ëndrrat bashkë i thurëm unë dhe ti, ti e di. 
Dua fjalën e fundit të thërras, ska pendim
Rrugën time, nata ma verbon, nuk ka kthim. 
Fluturoj e vrarë.



Krahëthyer mërgoj, 
Fryma smë mbush,
zëri shteron,
ti mbete larg,
Qielli rënkon
për yllin tënd.
Sytë i shtrëngoj, më fort 
Azgjë për të mos parë.



Shpirt të hekurt skam, mjerisht.
Kohë e vjetër shkoi, me ty.
Ditë të reja më, mos prit,
E shkuara po vajton, e pafaj.

Ëndrrat bashkë i thurëm unë dhe ti, ti e di. 
Dua fjalën e fundit ta thërras, ska pendim
Rrugën time, nata ma verbon, nuk ka kthim. 
Fluturoj e vrarë.

Sot mëngjesin pres të vijë.
Dritë e re, ndez fatin tim.



Krahëthyer mërgoj, 
Fryma smë mbush,
zëri shteron,
ti mbete larg,
Qielli rënkon
për yllin tënd.
Sytë i shtrëngoj, më fort 
Azgjë për të mos parë.

----------


## Kreksi

Si emer dueti Soni&Flori   theksohet bukur por zeri i ketij qunit me duket si i atyre magrebanve( algjerianve) kur kendojne ne frengjishte, ndoshta per ne france do kishte sukses ky zë por tek ne nuk shkone...
Kjo eshte e verteta dhe e thash ashtu si e ndegjova me veshet e mi qe nuke me genjejne asnjehere; rezulltati shume zhurem per asgje !
Ajo besa kishte nje ze te te shkelqyer.

----------


## _Matrix_

> Te gjithe e dime qe e vetmja arsye pse Flori pelqehet jane pamjet e tij...po ky eshte si tip sekreti qe s'mund te thuhet me ze te larte se te hidhen adoleshentet ne fyt dhe te bejne namin t'ja u shash yllin e tyre te zemres.


Kjo esht mese e drejt pasi adoleshentet e sotem i simpatizojn thjesht si fizik dhe nuk shohin muziken vokalin etj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

